# squirrel squirrel



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Well, I went hunting with my dad for the first time in my life......It was epic.......................I'm 35 and never thought the day would happen!!!! i would like to say thanks to Jay74for setting it up, and hunting with my nephew JD for his first time at age 5. all around it was a great day!!!!!! i wish we had pics............... live long and hunt


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

I'd bet your dad enjoyed it more than you. Enjoy the memories.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

It's never to late to hunt with your dad.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

Ted Dressel said:


> It's never to late to hunt with your dad.


shot my first squirrel with my dad almost 50 years ago. wiping my eyes as i'm thinking about it. sure miss him.


----------



## shootinslugs (Aug 11, 2011)

Is there a certain age (legal) that a child has to be in order to take him/her into the woods hunting. Not talking about them actually shooting or carrying a gun, just tagging along so you can teach them. I can't remember anything being in place when I was a kid but I also know laws change.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

I've never seen an age limit but that would be a huge responsibility to take a young child hunting. Does he want to go or do you want him to go?

Just remember the younger they are the shorter their attention span is. Probably would be safer to take him fishing and let him throw rocks at his bobber when he gets bored.

Good luck either way but be prepared to spend more time watching your child than watching for squirrels.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

No age limit for hunting. You can take your tricycle motors with you while you are hunting, as early as you want to. If they can get the apprentice license or pass the hunter education class they can carry a firearm with adult supervision. At age 15 they are allowed to hunt on their own, unsupervised, with parent permission.


----------



## xwarandruinx (Jul 7, 2011)

Just took my daughter, (10) squirrel hunting last saturday. Then my same daughter and son (6) dove hunting on monday. they enjoyed it and surprisingly were well behaved. We had a chat about safety and all that beforehand.

The dove hunting lent itself a little better, as they could sit in the chairs on the field and throw corn, and a little more action. (didnt see a single squirrel on day 2 though, too many leaves still on the trees?


----------



## shootinslugs (Aug 11, 2011)

Yea... I certainly would not take my 4 year old daughter out but I think a 7 year old son could set still long enough to squirrel and dove hunt. Especially since he is showing interest already in the sport. I take him out on occasion to shoot his BB gun and we talk about and practice safety at that time. Thanks everyone for the input!


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah I took my five yr old out last year and it was an experience. SHe loved it and we did manage to get one squirrel the first time and got skunked the second. She's ready to go again but now she wants to deer hunt. NOT... step at a time. Oh and I swear she stepped on every stick in the woods.


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm taking my 3 yr old son squirrel hunting. My grandpa started taking me hunting when I was 2, so young he still had to wipe my ass,LOL. I see nothing wrong with taking a younger child hunting! Some of my favorite memories are hunting with him. And who cares if you actually get to see any squirrel's. When it comes down to it that's really not what its all about!!!

The Silverback


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

you have that right hang loose..... this was not a debate abot age!!!!!!!!!!!!I just wanted to share.....


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

Joe, thats a great story, good for you! I started hunting with my dad when I was 5. 

My son drove me nuts to take him deer hunting 2 years ago (he was just turning 5) Last summer I told him that if he wanted to hunt he needed to practice. Well we did, and we did alot! Long story short, we went out on Oct. 19 (for his 2nd trip out) and he killed a real nice 8 point (120 class) with his crossbow at 15 yards! Needless to say he's hooked! I can't think of a better way to spend time with family and friends. In the outdoors!

BTW... I sat in a ground blind with him and I and his best buddy 6 yrs old, who had already killed his deer, what a memory! I am not sure who was more excited!

Take care all, Andrew


----------

